# Deer & Turkey Spectacular In Lansing Volunteers Needed



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok guys once again I am looking for volunteers to help run the booth at the Michigan Deer & Turkey Spectacular In Lansing. Feb 17th thru the 19th. 
I need as may people to help as possible, last years show I dont think I sat down for three days. So if you can help with ½, 1, 2, Or all three days, I would love to have Ya there. 
I am planning on a Make a set area, Traps on display, and the usual buy a T-shirt area. Come on over and give a hand see you there. 
PM me your Phone number and I will give you a call.


Thanks 
Jon


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Jon, I am hoping I can free up some time to help again this year. I had a great time at the booth last year.

Could you post the times that you will be needing volunteers. Like the set-up time, tear down time, Fri. Sat. and Sun. beginning time/ ending time ect...

Thanks for doing this again. It is a very good way to highlight trapping to the other outdoors people.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

I will do that I do know that Set-up is ad can be from 1pm To 7pm Thursday. I will look up the rest of the times and post soon. 


Jon


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Feb 16th-19th, 2012
Set-up 
Thursday 1.00Pm To 7.00pm 
Friday 8.00am To 1.00pm

Public Expo Hours 
Friday 2.00pm to 9.00pm
Sat 9.00am to 7.00p
Sun 9.00am to 4.00p

If you can help during this weekend the help would be most welcome.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Fur-minator said:


> Jon, I am hoping I can free up some time to help again this year. I had a great time at the booth last year.
> 
> Could you post the times that you will be needing volunteers. Like the set-up time, tear down time, Fri. Sat. and Sun. beginning time/ ending time ect...
> 
> Thanks for doing this again. It is a very good way to highlight trapping to the other outdoors people.


 
PM your phone number would ya? 

Thanks 
Jon


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Still looking for guys to help, I have five that have agreed to help out including myself. Please we need you help!


Jon


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I am available for Saturday. Let me know if you need someone on Saturday, hopefully just half of the day, let me know what will work via PM.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Jon,

Put me down to help on Friday. Hopefully I can talk my wife to coming and modeling her fur coat. 

This past Sat. we helped Dave Lyons in the Booth at the Big Buck night at Kingsley H.S.

We both at a great time!

If you need me to bring some tanned furs, send me a PM.

Dave


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Jon,

I am planning to be there on Sunday If you need the help. I can help tear down and carry stuff out as well.

Let me know what you still have need for.

Mark


----------



## BMoney (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeff and myself (Barry) will have a SimplyOutdoorsTV booth at lansing as well! I used to trap alot as you may remember but my job has taken me to the detroitish area. Id really like to meet you guys, ill do my best to stop in and say hi, and feel free to do the same! See ya soon


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Two weeks left until the Expo. I am looking forward to the show again this year. If you guys haven't ever worked a booth before you would be surprised at how much fun it can be.

Jon, is there anything you need people to bring to the booth this year for the display?


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

IF you wanted to bring your bagger mount. And anything that your heart desires that would make the booth the talk of the town. IF it make the booth great I am for it. 

Jon


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

I could use more people, Please come and help us make this a great booth. 

Jon


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

One week to go!

I am getting my badger taken off the wall today so it is ready for the show. I will bring it up Friday when I am at the show with my Dad. I will leave it there until the show is done Sunday. I will be working the booth on Sunday and helping tear down.

Do you still need more people for the booth?


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

There are about four people a day coming and going. IF anyone else would like free admission to the show. Come volunteer and see the show. I will be posting a schedule here is a bit. 

Jon


----------

